# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не заводится комп!

## xxxsnoop

Всем Привет и с Новым годом!!!Существует такая проблема:у меня не включается компьютер..точнее-при включении компа никакого сигнала не издает(очень странно), лампочка питания на системном блоке горит, а индикатор активности жесткого диска вообще не горит, на монитор сигнала не поступает, лампочка на мониторе горит желтым цветом как в режиме ожидания, если вынуть штекер из видухи(кстати видуха интегрированная) то пишет нет сигнала.В блоке питания кулер заводится, на проце тоже.В чем может быть причина, кто знает?Помогите советами..

----------


## ZELL41km

А незаводится совсем? Или после определённой работы? Например работал, он перезагрузился и не грузится некоторое время.

У меня была такая проблема, но я пришёл к выводу, что это из-за перегрева процессора, надо было дать время остыть, тогда запускалось нормально. Ну новый кулер устранил эту проблему. И ещё попробуй "поиграть" с оперативной памятью.
Поменяй местами если у тебя 2 плашки. И попробуй каждую по отдельности.
Если одна вставь в другой слот.

----------


## xxxsnoop

Не запускается совсем.Перепробовал до этого все варианты, менял все возможно-неисправное железо на исправное, пришлось пойти и купить новую мать..и...все заработало!!))А какова проблема в старой матери я так и не знаю(((

----------


## mixstream

коротило чтонить на северном мосту. ремонту обычно не подлежит можешь повесить ее как трофей на стенку.=) а что впредь такого не было чисти комп раза 2 в год и поставь бесперебойник

----------


## SVEN64

БЫЛО У МЕНЯ ТАКОЕ? ПОЧИСТИЛ КОМП ОТ ПЫЛИ ПОШЕВИЛИЛ ВСЕ РАЗЪЁМЫ И ВСЁ ЗАРАБОТАЛО В ЧЁМ БЫЛА ПРОБЛЕМА ТАК И НЕ ПОНЯЛ.

----------


## Dude

и у меня такое было. оказался южный мост на материнке. пришлось менять всю мать. 
хотя может и процессор глючить

----------

